# This weeks fun Advice article! Timeshare Shills!



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_shills.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you perhaps mean to link this thread as an example of a shill post? - page 2 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185369&page=2


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2013)

yes I did...edited


----------

